# Make ahead: Shooters



## salt and pepper (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm making 15 oyster shooters and will freeze them to take on my next fishing trip.
Made with Bloody Mary mix and hot sauce caviar.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2013)

I didn't think you could freeze alcohol. I am not a drinker, but I am assuming that shooters are oysters in some sort of alcohol. Am I wrong? Goes to show you how much I know about alcohol drinks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't think S&P put alcohol in them, Addie.   Shooters can be anything meant to be gulped down at once, though many are alcohol-based. 

They sure do look good!


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 16, 2013)

Non-Alcoholic, just bloody mary mix, oyster, hot sauce pearls.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Non-Alcoholic, just bloody mary mix, oyster, hot sauce pearls.



Does freezing affect the texture or flavor, Joey?  I've never had them frozen AFAIK.  Great idea, they can act as ice in the cooler!


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Non-Alcoholic, just bloody mary mix, oyster, hot sauce pearls.


 
Do you add alcohol when you thaw them out? As you can see I am not familiar with this. Heard of it, but not much.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2013)

Addie said:


> Do you add alcohol when you thaw them out? As you can see I am not familiar with this. Heard of it, but not much.



I have a feeling the alcohol is in the beer in the cooler, not in the oyster shooters.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I have a feeling the alcohol is in the beer in the cooler, not in the oyster shooters.


 
And soon to be in the tummy.


----------



## jharris (Apr 16, 2013)

Those look soooo tasty!

Where in the world did you find shot glasses with lids?


----------



## vitauta (Apr 16, 2013)

they do look seductively tempting!  texture is crucial when oysters are involved.  won't freezing them affect that smooth, slippery 'feel' that is so unique to fresh oysters? 

could we get a side view of those 'dope' shot glasses, s&p, or are they jiggers?


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 16, 2013)

I haven't found them to loose texture or flavor, although they don't last very long in the freezer. I eat them within a few days.
   Yes Dawn, the beer is in the cooler. 
I also make them with alcohol at times, beer,  vodka, sake etc..  Just not this time.


----------



## jharris (Apr 17, 2013)

jharris said:
			
		

> Those look soooo tasty!
> 
> Where in the world did you find shot glasses with lids?



???????????


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 18, 2013)

jharris said:


> ???????????


 
jharris,
I found them at Western Meat Block in Butte MT. They were $2.69 each. I bought 3 at the time which I thought wasn't a bad price, considering you get a shot glass and lid that can be reused. Most shot glasses cost about $2.00 anyway. When I went back to the store, they were out. I asked if they could order me a case of 24 and they did. I split the case with a friend. The case cost $59.50.
You can oder them online from Goose Point Oyster but the shipping cost more then the oysters!


----------



## jharris (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 19, 2013)

They look great Joey!


----------

